#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-05
<varadero> Slm
<rutku> selam
<gneral> selam
<rutku> selam gneral
<varadero> Slm
<heartsmagic> selam varadero
<heartsmagic> özele müsaade var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-07
<varadero> Slm
<Taygun> as
<Blaguvest> freenode vhost ile ilgili bilgisi olan varmi?
<varadero> slm
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> varadero, selam :D
<varadero> selam f0und
<varadero> Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> ağabey gönderdiğin iki memodan da bir şey anlamadım :/
<varadero> memo göndermedimki :)
<huseyn> iyi geceler
<huseyn> ubuntu 11.10 beta1 x64 kurulumunda 4gb ram olan sistemde swap ne kadar belirtmeliyim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-08
<varadero> slm
<Turkbaytar> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<Turkbaytar> nasılsınız
<Turkbaytar> ubuntuya kafa atasım geliyor
<Turkbaytar> bir sorunum var
<Turkbaytar> ilgilenebilecek arkadaş varmı
<Turkbaytar> ?
<Turkbaytar> ???????????????????????
<Blaguvest> ?
<varadero> cd sine mi kafa atacan
<varadero> çalışan pc ye mi
<varadero> ?
<Turkbaytar> heh var birisi
<Turkbaytar> ya
<Turkbaytar> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Turkbaytar> ya bunu yapmak istemiyorum 3000 saat sürüyor
<varadero> yapma ozaman ?
<Turkbaytar> wine yüklerken fontları yüklüyor
<Turkbaytar> o zamanda hiçbir paket yükleyemiyorum
<varadero> nasıl yükleyemiyorsun dene
<Turkbaytar> wine ı yüklerken windows fontlarını yüklüyor
<Turkbaytar> denedim
<Turkbaytar> fontları yüklemiyor
<varadero> sudo apt-get install paketadi
<Turkbaytar> daha doğrusu sunucuda yok
<Turkbaytar> ya biliyorum
<varadero> wine font lari nasıl yüklenir diye baktınmı webden
<varadero> sadece kafa atmaya mı odaklandın
<varadero> ?
<Turkbaytar> E: dpkg engellendi, sorunu düzeltmek için elle 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' komutunu çalıştırmalısınız.  yener@yener-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install mixxx libportaudio2 E: dpkg engellendi, sorunu düzeltmek için elle 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' komutunu çalıştırmalısınız.
<Blaguvest> ubuntu versionun kac?
<Turkbaytar> 11.04
<Turkbaytar> ya fontlar sunucuda yok
<Turkbaytar> sürekli 302 hatası veriyor
<Turkbaytar> 200000 saat sürüyor
<Turkbaytar> yani hem yüklemiyor hemde bekletiyor
<Turkbaytar> wine ı yüklüyor şu an yüklü durumda bir sorun çıkartmıyor
<Turkbaytar> ama fontların yüklenmesi yarım kaldığı için
<Turkbaytar> başka paket yüklemesi yapmıyor
<varadero> bişiyi yanlış yapmışsın ama acaba neyi
<Turkbaytar> hiçbir şeyi yanlış yapmadım
<varadero> ozaman hangi paketin yarım  olduğunu biliyormusun
<varadero> ?
<Blaguvest> :0
<Turkbaytar> http://www.sudrap.org/paste/text/26133/
<Turkbaytar> buna benzer hatalar veriyor
<Turkbaytar> o indirmeyi iptal etmek istiyorum
<Turkbaytar> bir dk tam paket adını öğreniyim
<Turkbaytar> ama bildiğin windows fontlarını indiriyor
<varadero> andale32.exe paketini bul netten download et
<varadero> elle kur
<Turkbaytar> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Turkbaytar> ya sorunu hala anlamadınız
<Turkbaytar> paket bu
<Turkbaytar> bunu yüklemeye çalışıyor
<Turkbaytar> ama dosyalar yok
<Turkbaytar> sunucuda
<Blaguvest> software source ye girip o paketin adresini kaldir
<Turkbaytar> bu yüklemi işlemi bitmediğinden diğer paketleri yükleyemiyorum
<varadero> elle kursun yahu
<varadero> netten indirip
<Turkbaytar> ya ben kurmak istemiyorum
<varadero> neden kurmicanki
<varadero> lazımmış işte
<Turkbaytar> kurulumu iptal etmek istiyorum
<Turkbaytar> lazım değil
<varadero> ne kurulmasina komut verdiysen
<varadero> o paketi geri kaldır
<varadero> cd /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<varadero> rm *
<varadero> diyerek hatayı yok edebilirsin
<varadero> sonra bir sorun daha yaşayınca
<varadero> yine bişi yapmadım dersin
<Turkbaytar> bi reset atıyım geliyorum
<Blaguvest> varadero, kurmus oldu paketin ubuntu destegi yok
<Blaguvest> turkbaytar, paketin nasil kurdun ?
<turkbaytar> sağolun
<turkbaytar> oldu
<turkbaytar> arkadaşın dediği gibi
<turkbaytar> rm * yaptım
<Blaguvest> turkbaytar,  paketi nerden kurdun?
<turkbaytar> klasörde
<turkbaytar> wine sitesinden
<turkbaytar> 1.3.15
<turkbaytar> deb paketi
<Blaguvest> oki
<Blaguvest> fontlari ayri adresten yuklemeye denedinmi?
<turkbaytar> hayır
<turkbaytar> tel konuşuyorum
<turkbaytar> 5dk sonra
<ekolojik> firefox güncellemeye de bi el atsak
<ekolojik> yardım penceresi altında güncelleme diye bi seçenek yok başka yerde de bulamadım
<turkbaytar> blaguvest
<turkbaytar> işin garip tarafı
<turkbaytar> o paket yüklü gözüküyor
<turkbaytar> ama indirmeyi tamalayamıyor herhlade
<turkbaytar> bu arada
<eak> slm genclik
<turkbaytar> hatunla konuştum biraz uzun sürdü
<Blaguvest> selamlar
<turkbaytar> sanada selam yaşlılık :D
<varadero> çok kurcalıyorsunuz sistemleri , yapılması gerekeni yapmayıp sistemleri yapmak istediğinize zorluyorsunuz
<Blaguvest> turkbaytar,  paketi nasil yuklemeye calistin?
<turkbaytar> ya ben direk wine ın kendi sitesinden deb olarka indirdim
<turkbaytar> sonra yazılım merkezi açıldı
<turkbaytar> kur dedim
<turkbaytar> başka birşey yapmadım
<turkbaytar> geçen sefer kurduğumda ppa dan kurmuştum
<turkbaytar> yine aynı sonucu verdi
<varadero> wine synaptic de olmalı zaten
<turkbaytar> sourcefor mu ne işte fontları oradan alıyor
<turkbaytar> orada da paketler yok sanırım
<turkbaytar> birçok kişi için problem oluşturuyor bu durum
<varadero> form lara bak
<turkbaytar> ya baktım
<varadero> ubuntu ilk kurulduğunda yapılması gerekenler
<turkbaytar> geçenlerde bulmuştum şimdi bualmadım
<varadero> diye bir liste var
<varadero> yerine getir bunları yaşamazsın
<turkbaytar> ya neyse hallettim problemş
<turkbaytar> pes 2011 i yükleyeyim 1
<varadero> ben ubuntu da çok
<varadero> nadir sorun yaşıyorum
<varadero> gerçi diğer linuxlarlada çok nadir sorun yaşıyorum
<varadero> ki benim kullandığım paketleri kullanan çok az olduğundan devamlı bug çıkar geliştirici bulmak zor olur
<turkbaytar> ya normalde bende pek sorun yaşamıyorum ubuntu ile
<turkbaytar> wine sorun çıkartıyor
<turkbaytar> mesela hangi paketler
<turkbaytar> ?
<turkbaytar> varadero
<varadero> nası mesela hangi paketler
<varadero> ?
<turkbaytar> ya kafayı kıracağım
<turkbaytar> yine aynı sorun
<Blaguvest> :)
<varadero> ben ubuntu ya geçmeliyim brb
<Blaguvest> wine yi kaldir
<turkbaytar> olmaz
<turkbaytar> arkadaşı wine lı yapmaya uğraşıyorum
<turkbaytar> ya sorun wine da değil
<turkbaytar> font yükleme işi başarısız oluyor
<Blaguvest> temiz kaldir sonra tekrar kurmaya dene temiz bir sekilde
<turkbaytar> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock kilit alınamadı - open (11: Özkaynak geçici olarak kullanılamaz durumda) E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, başka bir işlem tarafından kullanılıyor olmasın?
<turkbaytar> blaguvest
<turkbaytar> yeni format attım
<Blaguvest> kurulum yaparken bazi sorunlar yasanmis
<turkbaytar> güncelleştirmeleri yaptım
<turkbaytar> sonra kurdum
<turkbaytar> daha ne kadar temiz olabilir
<Blaguvest> zamanin varsa bende 11.04 kurmaya deniyim biraz bekle
<turkbaytar> var var
<turkbaytar> sorun değil
<turkbaytar> geçenlerde uğraştım
<turkbaytar> en sonunda gerip bir hata verdi
<turkbaytar> onunla çözmüştüm
<turkbaytar> ben ubuntunun
<turkbaytar> en son yükleme işini iptal etmesini istiyorum
<turkbaytar> yani şu font olayını
<turkbaytar> varadero
<turkbaytar> hoşgeldin
<varadero> hoşbulduk
<turkbaytar> bunutuya geçtin sanırım
<varadero> evet işim var
<turkbaytar> şu soruna bir çözüm bulalaım
<turkbaytar> E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, başka bir işlem tarafından kullanılıyor olmasın?
<varadero> ne sorunu
<varadero> onun çözümü basit
<varadero> komut satırından bişimi kurmaya çalışıyorsun
<varadero> ?
<turkbaytar> evet
<turkbaytar> ama diğer kurulum yarım kaldıüğı için olmuyor
<varadero> hatayı sesli sesli oku
<varadero> ama ben sana söylüyormuşum gibi
<varadero> :)
<turkbaytar> ya anladım
<turkbaytar> diğer işlemi nasıl iptal edeceğim
<varadero> ya synaptic açık yada başka ekranda apt var
<varadero> onuda rm et
<turkbaytar> nasıl işte
<turkbaytar> ?=
<varadero> rm /var/lib/dpkg/
<varadero> içinde ne varsa
<varadero> ama bir proğramı açık unutmuşsun
<varadero> onu kapa
<varadero> bulamıyorsan kaybolduysan reboot et
<varadero> en basiti
<turkbaytar> ya reboot ettiğim zamanda
<turkbaytar> bir paket yüklemeye çalışyığım zaman
<turkbaytar> dpkg --configure -a gibi
<turkbaytar> bir satır yazmamı istiyor
<turkbaytar> bunu engellemek istiyorum
<turkbaytar> arkadaş bilgisayar aldı
<varadero> durduk yere demez onu
<turkbaytar> ya işte varadero
<turkbaytar> wine yüklerken (deb) olarak
<turkbaytar> bir font paketide var
<varadero> anlaşıldı bekle bi sn
<turkbaytar> onu yüklemiyor
<turkbaytar> 30000 saat bekliyor
<mehmetali> apt-get -f install yaz yeniden başlayınca
<varadero> 30000 saat 3,5 sene civarı yapar
<varadero> ubuntu 11 çıkalı okadar olmadı
<turkbaytar> :D
<turkbaytar> mübağla :D
<turkbaytar> neyse bir reset atıp geliyorum
<varadero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<varadero> böyle kuruluyormuş
<Turkbaytar> varadero
<Turkbaytar> dediğini yaptım
<Turkbaytar> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' paket bilgi dosyasını okumaya çalışırken hata oluştu: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<Turkbaytar> bu hatayı verdi
<Turkbaytar> şunu bir çözelim
<Turkbaytar> dileyin benden ne dilerseniz
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Blaguvest> wine1.3 mu yukledin
<Blaguvest> ?
<Turkbaytar> evet
<Turkbaytar> ya wine da sıkıntı yok
<Turkbaytar> tıkır tıkır çalışıyor
<Turkbaytar> paket yükleme sorunum var
<Turkbaytar> çıldıracağım
<Turkbaytar> synaptic e de girmiyor
<Turkbaytar> varadero
<Turkbaytar> tekrar hoşgeldin
<Turkbaytar> synaptic e de girmiyor
<Turkbaytar> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Turkbaytar> şu komutu verdiğim zamanda
<Turkbaytar> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' paket bilgi dosyasını okumaya çalışırken hata oluştu: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<Turkbaytar> bu hatayı veriyor
<varadero> kurcaladığından
<varadero> google dan bakıver
<Turkbaytar> google da yok
<Turkbaytar> baktım zaten
<Turkbaytar> sıfırdan kurmak istemiyorum ubuntuyu
<varadero> http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&source=hp&q=dpkg:+error%3A+%60%2Fvar%2Flib%2Fdpkg%2Fstatus%27&oq=dpkg:+error%3A+%60%2Fvar%2Flib%2Fdpkg%2Fstatus%27&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=800l800l0l1591l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c218084dce072c3&biw=1356&bih=641
<Blaguvest> wine yi kurarken confugure tf-ms font eula falan bir yazi cikiyor al tarafta ki kutuyu isaretledinmi?
<varadero> sana gıcığı var google ın
<varadero> yazar yazmaz bana söyledi bak
<Turkbaytar> 1. mv /var/lib/dpkg/status __/var/lib/dpkg/status_bak 2. cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.<any latest number>.gz __/var/lib/dpkg/ 4. gunzip -d /var/lib/dpkg/dpkg.status.<any latest number>.gz 5. mv /var/lib/dpkg/dpkg.status.<the number in third step> __/var/lib/dpkg/status 6. apt-get updates
<Turkbaytar> evet işaretledim
<Turkbaytar> varadero
<Turkbaytar> burada any lastest number dediği ne
<Turkbaytar> ?
<Turkbaytar> yani orada bir çözüm olarak bu var
<Turkbaytar> apt-get -f install
<Turkbaytar> bu kodu zaten çalıştıramıyorum
<Turkbaytar> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (13: Erişim engellendi) E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, yönetici misin?
<Turkbaytar> bu hatayı veriyor
<varadero> sudo dememişsin
<varadero> ?
<varadero> sormuş yöneticimisin diye birde
<Turkbaytar> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Turkbaytar> onuda yaptım
<Turkbaytar> sonra bunu soruyor
<Turkbaytar> yani bunu yap diyor
<Turkbaytar> onu yapıyorum
<varadero> sudo  apt-get -f install
<varadero> de bakim ne dicek
<Turkbaytar> bu komutu verincede
<Turkbaytar> E: dpkg engellendi, sorunu düzeltmek için elle 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' komutunu çalıştırmalısınız.
<Turkbaytar> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' paket bilgi dosyasını okumaya çalışırken hata oluştu: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<Turkbaytar> bu sorunda bana verdiğin rm komutundan sonra oldu
<varadero> valla neyi kurcaladığını bilmiyorum artık
<varadero> onuda demiştim sana
<Turkbaytar> yaptığım tek şey
<varadero> sorun çıkar başka demiştim
<Turkbaytar> dediğin gibi
<Turkbaytar> root olarak
<Turkbaytar> dizinine geldim
<Turkbaytar> "/var/lib/dpkg/"
<Turkbaytar> bu dizine
<Turkbaytar> sonra rm * yaptım
<darkzero> status yokmu içinde
<Turkbaytar> dpkg dizini içindeki herşeyi sildi sanırım
<Turkbaytar> bu şekilde
<Turkbaytar> şimdi bunu nasıl düzelteceğiz
<Turkbaytar> bekliyorum
<Turkbaytar> çözümü varmı?
<Turkbaytar> varadero okdunmu yazdıklarımı
<Turkbaytar> yanlış kod verdin sanırım
<Blaguvest> "/var/lib/dpkg/"  dizindeki herseyimi sildin?
<varadero> :)
<varadero> sen bi ubuntu yu yeniden kur
<darkzero> dur
<varadero> sonra orjinal dökümantasyondan bir daha çıkmamaya çalış
<darkzero> madem kuracaksan bişeyler deneyelim olur belki :)
<varadero> ne kadar çeyi kurcaladın fikrim yok açıkçası birini çözsek öteki çıkacak sanırım
<darkzero> dpkg-reconfigure -a --force
<darkzero> sudo var bir de
<darkzero> başında
<Blaguvest> root olarak sanirim arkadas
<Turkbaytar> Durum dosyası okunamıyor: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok at /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure line 149.
<Turkbaytar> darkzero
<Turkbaytar> bu sefer bu hatayı verdi
<Turkbaytar> neyse ben ubuntuyu tekradan kuracağım vaziyet
<Turkbaytar> yapacak birşey yok
<Turkbaytar> ama 3 saatimi alacak
<varadero> sonra orjinal dökümantasyondan bir daha çıkmamaya çalış <<<<
<Turkbaytar> varadero
<varadero> 3 saat lik ne işi olcak
<varadero> 15 dk yahu
<Turkbaytar> orjibal dökümantasyon dışında birşey yapmnadım
<Turkbaytar> hayır değil
<Turkbaytar> sonrasında
<varadero> yapmışsın
<Turkbaytar> yükleme sonrası wine i yükle directx yükle
<Turkbaytar> dosyaları at
<Turkbaytar> falan derken 1.5 saati geçiyor
<Turkbaytar> neyse yapacak birşey yok
<varadero> bişileri yanlış yapıyorsunuz ama
<Turkbaytar> he birde internetten 3.parti yazılımlarıda yüklüyorum
<varadero> çok yorgunum açıkçası kasamıcam
<Turkbaytar> oda uzun sürdürtüyor
<Turkbaytar> neyse bundan sonra her yazılan kodu yazmayacağım
<Turkbaytar> :d
<varadero> yedekle onları
<varadero> her seferinde ne indiriyorsun
<Turkbaytar> nasıl yedekleyeceğim
<Turkbaytar> ?
<Turkbaytar> neyse
<Turkbaytar> ben sıfırdan kuryum
<Turkbaytar> onuda yorgun olmadığın zaman yaparız
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Blaguvest> wine kurarken temiz kur sorun cikarsa fazla kurcalamadan kaynani ara
<Blaguvest> :)
<varadero> pardusçu mantığı sorun oluyorda
<varadero> bişi demek istemiyorum
<Blaguvest> 3 saaat ubuntu kurulumu ?
<varadero> döküman okumazsan 3 saat hızlı bile
<Blaguvest> benim 10 ile  15 dakika
<darkzero> linux kurulu hdd başka bilgisayara takılınca sorunsuz çalışıyor mu?
<varadero> darkzero,  duruma bağlı en fazla fstab ve grup düzenlemen lazım mantıken
<Blaguvest> ping
<Turkbaytar> ayakta olan kimse varmı
<Turkbaytar> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-09
<Sinant> merhaba
<Sinant> hp dv6 6030et bir laptopum var ve üzerinde 2 tane ekran kartı var biri intel 64mb diğeri 1 gb ddr5 ati radeon hd 6740 (lspci çıktısına göre söylüyorum:VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6740) bilgisayarımda daha iyi grafik kartına ihtiyaç duyacağım uygulamalar çalıştırıyorum bu yüzden ati ekran kartım bana gerekli . Atiyi yüklediğimde sanırım çakıştığı için x'e giremiyorum startx 
<Sinant> hp dv6 6030et bir laptopum var ve üzerinde 2 tane ekran kartı var biri intel 64mb diğeri 1 gb ddr5 ati radeon hd 6740 (lspci çıktısına göre söylüyorum:VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6740) bilgisayarımda daha iyi grafik kartına ihtiyaç duyacağım uygulamalar çalıştırıyorum bu yüzden ati ekran kartım bana gerekli . Atiyi yüklediğimde sanırım çakıştığı için x'e giremiyorum startx 
<ekolojik> bios ayaralarından yapılır gibime geliyor
<Sinant> nasıl yani?
<Sinant> biosta böyle bir seçenek görebilirmiyim?
<ekolojik> olması gerek ama bios olayı biraz karmaşıktır baştan söyleyeyim
<ekolojik> bilmiyorsan hiç kurcalama daha iyi
<ekolojik> laptopun kullanma kılavuzu varsa orada anlatılır bio ayaraların nasıl yapıldığı
<Sinant> yinede bir bakacağım teşekkürler
 * digitaloktay dinliyor Westberlin Maskulin - Battlekings (1999)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-10
<Blaguvest> ?
<Blaguvest> cevirim ici olan
<mehmetali> wine denemeleri nasıl gidiyor :)
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> bende sorun yokta arkadas kuramadi sanirim yeniden ubuntuyu
<Blaguvest> 3 saat oldu 3 gun
<Blaguvest> deb paket yapiminda bilgi sahibi olan?
<Fatih_M> varadero,
<Fatih_M> dokuz eylül bilgisayar mühendisliği :)
<Fatih_M> varadero, ping
<varadero> pong
<Fatih_M> deu bilgisayar mühendisliğine yerleştim
<Fatih_M> 100% english :)
<Fatih_M> hımm kötü mü demek istedin susarak :)
<varadero> iyidir iy
<varadero> i
<varadero> chat e bakmadığımdan
<Fatih_M> heheh :)
<Fatih_M> ben çıktım
<Fatih_M> aöf sınavı beni bekliyor :)
<Fatih_M> hoşça kalın
<thiras> ipad2 veya galaxy tab 10.1 kullanan var mı?
<zubak> sa ubucular
<zubak> aranızda linuxla beraber windows kullanan varmı
<zubak> noldu la tüm irc öldümü
<zubak> #pardus da cevap yok burda yok
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<Fatih_M> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-11
<ersoy> netbook versiyonunu kullanan var mi acaba
<varadero> slm
<Fatih_M> a.s ağabey
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-03
<aRiSe> S.a
<aRiSe> Looooooo
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-04
<Aequitas_> s.a.
<Kartagis> selam
<Aequitas_> windows'a geçip bir şey denemem lazım.. herkese iyi günler..
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-05
<ne14u> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-06
<turizm> ubuntu kurdum oyun kuramiyorum
<turizm> aminakoyim
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-07
<zfe> anybody around?
<zfe> anybody around?
<zfe> hic kimse yok mu?
<BrozaC> Al m
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-08
<trauma> selamlar
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-09
<BrozaC> günaydın
<stra> selam millet
<stra> ses
<stra> öhhö
<stra> bot
<stra> bir iki
<stra> irc bitmiş
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-02
<kserkses> s.a
<Kartagis> Evanescence - Solitude (Your Secret Admirer)
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-03
<debrisrat> merhabaşar
<debrisrat> merhabalar
<kserkses> s.a
<turgay> selam
<debrisrat> merhaba arkadaşlar  herkese iyi geceler . :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-05
<cgural> arkadaşlar, ikinci monitörü 2. masaüstü olarak nasıl kullanabiliriz?
<guest-bilmemkac> iyi geceler, gitden paket yüklemem gerekiyo yardımcı olabilecek var mı?
<ogny> guest-bilmemkac: yes
<ogny> guest-bilmemkac: hala orda misin
<guest-bilmemkac> evet
<guest-bilmemkac> saol
<guest-bilmemkac> git hiç kullanmadım
<ogny> ubuntu'da misin?
<guest-bilmemkac> libido3 yüklemem gerekiyo
<guest-bilmemkac> arch kullanıcısıyım :)
<ogny> libido d:
<ogny> sorun yok
<guest-bilmemkac> git yüklü
<guest-bilmemkac> :D
<ogny> ha o zaman
<ogny> bakalim bi
<guest-bilmemkac> link var
<guest-bilmemkac> https://github.com/chenxiaolong/Unity-for-Arch/tree/master/ido
<guest-bilmemkac> derdim şu
<ogny> biraz sorunlu bir durum var ama
<ogny>  libido3 preventing pacman update exists in filesystem
<ogny> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=157121
<guest-bilmemkac> sistemde libido yükyü
<guest-bilmemkac> 1
<guest-bilmemkac> 12.10
<guest-bilmemkac> bana 13.10 lazım
<guest-bilmemkac> o da bu git adrsinde
<ogny> pacman -Qi libido3
<guest-bilmemkac> hmmm
<ogny> sunu bi yap
<guest-bilmemkac> 1 dk
<ogny> I've installed pkgtools.
<ogny> whoneeds libido3 gives these results:
<ogny> [glennm@Arch-Home_x86_64 ~]$ whoneeds libido3
<ogny> Packages that depend on [libido3]
<ogny>   indicator-datetime
<ogny>   indicator-sound
<ogny> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1183934
<ogny> burada baya bi sey var
<ogny> 93 tane forum sayfasi
<ogny> ya haci allasen
<ogny> madem unity kullanacan
<ogny> niye ubuntu kurmuyon ?
<guest-bilmemkac> libido3 deyince bi sonuç vermiyo ama ido deyince döktü bilgileri
<ogny> 20 dk.ni alir
<guest-bilmemkac> ubuntu kurdum
<ogny> he
<guest-bilmemkac> kullandım 2 sene kadar
<guest-bilmemkac> yığıldı
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> 13.10'da her sey bambaska olucak :{
<guest-bilmemkac> bir de yeni şeyler deniyorum
<ogny> :p
<guest-bilmemkac> takipteyim
<guest-bilmemkac> mir server çok başarılı değil şimdilik
<guest-bilmemkac> onu takipteyim esas
<ogny> mir server
<ogny> ilk kez duyuyorum
<guest-bilmemkac> xorg daha başarılı
<guest-bilmemkac> daha hızlı
<ogny> ana bu xorg gibi ha
<guest-bilmemkac> test sonuçlarına baktım
<guest-bilmemkac> bende güncelleme hastalığı olduğu için arch kullanıyorum
<guest-bilmemkac> ubuntu komutlarını biliyodum
<ogny> haha
<guest-bilmemkac> ubuntu rolling olsa kullanırım
<ogny> valla abi
<ogny> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=125423
<ogny> bu var da
<ogny> Progress on Unity under Arch Linux!
<ogny> 93 sayfa kasamam simdi
<guest-bilmemkac> o sayfadayım
<ogny> i3wm kullaniyom ben
<ogny> masaustu yok
<guest-bilmemkac> hmmm
<ogny> iste-evde boyle
<ogny> gayet mutluyum
<guest-bilmemkac> gayet güzel
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> iste debian evde ubuntu
<guest-bilmemkac> mint'i denedin mi
<ogny> yes
<guest-bilmemkac> sadece görünüm için mi tercih ediliyo
<ogny> cinnamon guzel
<ogny> tercih sebebi unity'nin killigiydi
<ogny> unity ile gelmeyen bi dagitim oldugu icindi
<guest-bilmemkac> hakkaten kıl
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> adam arch'a da kurmaya calisiyo
<ogny> ;)
<guest-bilmemkac> linux şenliğinde bi prof. bi konu anlatıcaktı
<ogny> he
<guest-bilmemkac> untiy'den ne kadar nefret ettiğini dile gietirdi hemen
<ogny> D:
<ogny> kullanmasin kardesim
<ogny> 13.10 vidyolarini gordun mu ya
<guest-bilmemkac> koca prof masaüstü değiştirmeyi akıl edemedi mi dedim ama yüzüne vurmadım
<guest-bilmemkac> izlemedim
<guest-bilmemkac> canonicala kullanıcı bilgilerini göndermeyi kesmeli ubuntu
<guest-bilmemkac> ona göre reklam çıkıyo :(
<ogny> haha
<ogny> bi vakitler microsoft yapiyo diyoe
<ogny> ne yaygara kopariyolardi di mi
<guest-bilmemkac> yani
<guest-bilmemkac> peki kde masaüstü performansı konusunda en iyi kubuntu mu?
<ogny> i3wm dedim
<ogny> bana kde dedin
<guest-bilmemkac> bilgin vardır diye sordum
<ogny> guest-bilmemkac: blog&twitter'in var mi
<ogny> bilgim yok valla
<ogny> unity'i kullaniyorum cunku
<ogny> ese dosta ubuntu kuruyorum
<ogny> kolayima geliyor
<guest-bilmemkac> :D
<ogny> ;)
<guest-bilmemkac> twiter veya blog yok
<ogny> vay be...
<magdur> hacılar bilgisayar mühendisliği okuyacam ben bu sene sizce macbook alsam nasıl olur ?
<magdur> macbook kullanabilir miyim mühendislik okurken
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-06
<ogny> haha
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-08
<murat> slmlr
<murat> kdeyi gnomeye cevırme ıhtımalı varmı
<murat> ben depoda ındırdımde xsesion hatası gıbı bişe dıyo
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> kde'ye nasil cevirdi acep
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-01
<ftl> merhaba
<ftl> Hiçbir şekilde, gnome ve kde ile giriş yapamıyıorum ilk oturum açma ekranında.
<ftl> Sadece konuk oturumu açabiliyorum.
<ftl> :/
<ftl> Konuk Oturumu'nda SU girmek gibi bir şansımız var mı acaba?
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> Bumblebee hakkında bilgisi olan var mı sorunsuz kurdum ama aklıma takılan bir şey var
<hwpplayer1> şimdi Bumblebee aktif olunca sarı olunca ( KDE plasmoidinde öyle ) üst düzey olan Nvidia mı aktif oluyor yoksa Intel mi ?
<hwpplayer1> discrete card diyor anladım da bir açıklama iyi olur :=)
<hwpplayer1> neyse teşekkürler başka zaman :=)
<ftl> selam.
<Shehrazad> Selam ftl.
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<ftl> Yeni sayılırım ubuntu'da arkadaşlar.
<ftl> Bir sorunum var lakin, ufak mı buyuk mu bilmiyorum.
<ftl> Root kullanicisina giris yapamiyorum oturum acma ekraninda.
<ftl> Sifre dogru, KDE ve GNOME ile deniyorum, giris yapmiyor.
<ftl> Ekran karariyor, geri giris ekranina geliyor.
<ftl> Fakat ayni seyi, konuk oturum'da yapmiyor
<ftl> Su an konuk oturumundayim, konsoldan root giriside yapamiyorum
<Shehrazad> root ile girilmemesi lazım, ayrı bir kullanıcı aç
<ftl> Su an icinde bulundugum oturum buna izin vermiyor
<Shehrazad> O zaman root şifrenin doğru olduğundan emin misin?
<ftl> Ne supass girebiliyorum, ne baska birsey yapabiliyorum.
<ftl> Evet, yanlis sifre girmeyi denedim.
<ftl> Sifre hatali diye uyari veriyor.
<ftl> Sifreyi dogru giriyorum, hata vermiyor.
<ftl> Ekran karariyor, geri giris ekranina geliyor.
<ftl> Dun KDE ile cok oynadim, belki yanlis birsey yaptim diye dusunuyorum.
<ftl> Fakat konuk oturumundan da KDE uzerinde etkili olamiyorum
<Shehrazad> text modda gir o zaman ftl
<ftl> nasil yapacagim hocam
<Shehrazad> ctrl+alt+F<1-6>
<Shehrazad> F7 ile geri dönüyorsun.
<ftl> ne yapmam gerekiyor peki
<ftl> text moda giris yapabiliyorum
<Shehrazad> Log-in, yeni kullanıcı oluştur
<ftl> sunu merak ediyorum.
<ftl> ornegin, 2 kullanici var ubuntumda.
<ftl> X ve Y.
<ftl> Y'ye giris yaptigim zaman, konsol uzerinden X'e gecebilir miyim?
<Shehrazad> Bilemiyorum konsoldan nasıl oluyor.
<Shehrazad> Ben lock screenden geçiş yapıyorum diğer kullanıcıma.
<ftl> Tesekkur ederim.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-02
<erayaydin> Merhaba, disk bölümlendirme hakkında fikir alacaktım. Web geliştirme ve genel programlama için Ubuntu kullanıyorum (NodeJS, LAMP, C++, Java). Çok fazla multimedya dosyam yok fakat çok sayıda paket/program yüklüyorum. Disk boyutum: 465GB. Şuan için şöyle bir taslak yaptım sizin fikirlerinizi merak ediyorum, http://laravel.io/bin/6VwDP
<erayaydin> Ek olarak VLM kullanmalı mıyım? Ne gibi avantajları olur?
<erayaydin> pardon VLM yazmışım, LVM olacak
<astiages> s.a
<ArTeS> selam sizi gidi pis linuxculer sizi..
<turgay> selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> Aleyküm selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-03
<gulle> lınuxde akvaryum programı varmı
<turgay> gulle:  ne istiyorsun  ?
<gulle> ekran koruyucu
<gulle> akvaryum seklınde
<turgay> vardır
<Kartagis> linuxde değil, Linux'ta ayrıca
<gulle> dedıklerımı anladın mı
<Kartagis> anlamasaydım neyin neye karşılık gelmesi gerektiği hakkında yorum yapmazdım
<gulle> anladıysan soprun yok
<gulle> sen once turkcenın kuralıyla kullan sonra bana dogrusunu ögret
<gulle> yuzde 80 calıntı bır dılı ögrensem ne olur ogrenmesem ne
<Kartagis> sen önce Türkçe'yi kuralıyla yaz sonra doğrusunu öğretmem konusunda yorum yap :P
<Kartagis> Türkçe'de de bir ton alıntı sözcük var, onları ne yapacağız?
<gulle> yaw benım ıcın turkce onemlı bır ddıl degıl
<Kartagis> örnek televizyon
<gulle> dogru yazsam ne olur
<Kartagis> neden, Türk değil misin?
<gulle> hayır
<gulle> sen turkmusun
<Kartagis> evetü
<Kartagis> s/ü//
<turgay> benim amerikalı komşum mary   kendini  parçalıyor türkçe öğreneceğim diye :D
<gulle> o zaman neden gözun cekık degıl
<gulle> bır beyaz ben afrıkanın yerlısıyım dese gulecek ınsanlar
<Kartagis> çekik
<turgay> gulle:  arfikanın bazı bölgelerinde türkçe kullanabilirsin :)
<turgay> asya avrupa ve afrika dilidir türkçe :D
<gulle> anadoluda cekık olmayan gözlerıyle bız turkuz dıye bılıyor
<turgay> arjantin gibi bir yerde türkçe duydum hemde türkiye ile bağları yok türk bile değiller
<turgay> akıcı türkçe konuşuyorlar
<gulle> yaw fonetık benzerlıkler e bakarak yorum yapan dılcıler gıbısınız
<gulle> neymış ayova kanada gıbı
<turgay> gulle:  atürkçe konuşuyorlar diyorum benzerlik diyorsun adamlar türkçe konuşuyor
<Kartagis> gulle: fonetik benzerlikler bir dilin bir aileye dahil olmasını sağlar
<gulle> abı afırkada turkcenın olması normal
<turgay> bildiğin senin benim gibi türkçe konuşuyorlar
<gulle> yuzyıllarca OSMANLI sömurdu
<turgay> istanbul Türkçesi  ile lehçe bile var :d
<gulle> hındıstanda manyak ıngılızce konuşuyor
<turgay> başka çareleri yok hintlilerin
<gulle> brezılya portekızce gıbı
<turgay> bir ara bir hintli bana türkçe öğet demişti
<turgay> bende bilmiyorum demiştim
<gulle> abi birde neye guluyorum bılıyonmu
<turgay> sen türk değilmisin nasıl türkçeyi bilmzsin demişti
<gulle> bız medenıyet kurduk dıyenler daha yazısını oluşturamamları
<turgay> bende ona cevap olarak türkçe bir derya bizim kullandığımız kelime sayısı bini geçmez ezberlediğimiz kelimelerle sınırlı :d
<turgay> gulle:  yanlış yerdesin
<gulle> olabılır ama medenıyet yazıyla olur
<turgay> gulle:  ne kadar türk yazısı okudunda bu kanıya vardın ?
<turgay> ki arşivlere giren sayısı kısıtlı sebebi
<turgay> okumayı bilmemeleri
<gulle> abı bana yazınızın adını soyle
<turgay> türkçe
<gulle> sadece uygurlar 14-15 harden oluşan bır yazıları vardı sanırım
<turgay> gulle:  yanlış yerdesin
<turgay> simgelerin önemi yoktur
<gulle> abı ben turkıyedeyım
<turgay> farsşayıda latin harflaeri kullanarak yazabilirisin
<turgay> kril alfabesi olrakata  yazabilirsin
<gulle> bı yazmak başka
<turgay> ki 1800 lü yıllarda osmanlı döneminde latin harflaeri ile yapılmış yazışmalar vardır
<gulle> ama medenıyetsen kendi yazın olur bu kadar basıt
<turgay> o zaman latin harfleri kullanılmıyordu
<turgay> gulle: türkçe kimin yazısı
<gulle> bıldıgım kadarıyla su an kullandıgın dıl turkce degil
<gulle> karma calıntı bır dıller toplulugu
<turgay> ilginç bir düşünce
<gulle> mesala bır ıranlı olarak
<gulle> turkce nerdeyse yuzde 30 benım dilim
<enesergun> :)
<gulle> ana dolu turkcesı sankı kafır bır farsca dılı
<turgay> gulle:  azeri bölgesinde yaşıyorsun sanırım
<turgay> dahada fazla olması lazım
<gulle> yok turkıyede yaşıyorum
<gulle> adana
<gulle> bu gun bende berbere belki giderim
<gulle> mesala bunun kacı farsca
<turgay> gulle:  hamaney bilirmisin ?
<gulle> bende belki berber
<gulle> farsca
<turgay> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfzP8Cic4G8   burda ne diyor
<gulle> bılmem ne dıyor abi
<turgay> bende anlamadım
<turgay> türkçe bilen birileri belki anlar
<gulle> tek turkce kelıme kardaş
<turgay> tamam sen haklısın
<gulle> yaw farsca olmazsa tureyiş veya ergenekon destanındakı hayvana ısım veremıyecenız
<turgay> haklısın
<gulle> abı kurt kelımesı turkcemi
<gulle> kaldıkı onun bıraz turkce bılmesıde normal
<gulle> azerbaycan lı turkler var ıranda
<turgay> haklısın
<gulle> sen bır turk olarak hıc kurtce kelıme bılmıyon mu
<turgay> tamam  doğrudur
<gulle> bak vadandasın bırı demış 1900 tane farca kelıme turkcede
<gulle> http://tr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Kategori:Fars%C3%A7a_k%C3%B6kenli_s%C3%B6zc%C3%BCkler_%28T%C3%BCrk%C3%A7e%29
<gulle> sır a harfınde orda olmayan 14 kelıme bılıyorum
<turgay> tamam haklısın
<gulle> abı bırde bu turkıyedekılerın
<gulle> bız ırandan gelışmışız demelerıne guluyorum
<TurkerTunali> selam arkadaşlar
<gulle> aley kımselam
<TurkerTunali> 1 hafta kadar ubuntu kullandıktan sonra, ubuntu win7 dual boot yapmam gerekti
<TurkerTunali> önce win7 kurdum
<TurkerTunali> partisyonlarda 300GB boş alan bıraktım ubuntu için
<TurkerTunali> şimdi daha önce kurduğum gibi ubuntu usb sinden başlattığımda
<TurkerTunali> use of uninitialized value in concatenation /usr/share/perl15/Debconf/Config.pm line 22
<TurkerTunali> gibi biryerde kalıyor
<TurkerTunali> ubuntuyu kurmadan dene yapsamda
<TurkerTunali> ubuntu kur desemde
<TurkerTunali> ingilizceden devam etsemde böyle kalıyor
<TurkerTunali> diski kontrol et dedim hata yok
<TurkerTunali> usb zaten sağlam oradan kurup kullanmıştım
<TurkerTunali> bir önerisi olan var mı?
<gulle> benım var
<gulle> soyleyımmı
<gulle> ubuntu kurma
<gulle> :)
<TurkerTunali> olmaz
<TurkerTunali> zaten win işim az olacak kısmetse ama 3ds max gerekiyor arada
<TurkerTunali> 3ds max te wine ile filan olmaz
<TurkerTunali> neyse
<TurkerTunali> başlarda şöyle hatalar var birde
<gulle> 3dmax ın lınux alternatıfı yok mu
<TurkerTunali> init 7 can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<TurkerTunali> umount can't umount cdrom device or resource busy
<TurkerTunali> yazıyor cd rom çıkardım
<TurkerTunali> sonuç değişmedi
<TurkerTunali> gülle: müşteriler max dosyası gönderiyor, çok yapabileceğim birşey yok
<TurkerTunali> ben birde ubuntu kanalında sorayim
<gulle> ıyı olur
<TurkerTunali> ubuntu odasi
<TurkerTunali> usb bozuk diyor
<TurkerTunali> tekrar yaziyorum
<TurkerTunali> buradaki arkadaşlarım sıkı ubuntu kullanıcıları o zaman
<TurkerTunali> ?
<TurkerTunali> ne kadar süredir kullanıyorsunuz? ne iş yapabiliyorsunuz?
<gulle> ben ubuntu kullanmıyorum
<gulle> burdakıler ıyı kullanıcıda
<gulle> ışlerı var her hal
<TurkerTunali> tamam k
<TurkerTunali> kolay gelsin
<TurkerTunali> ben işimi çözdüm
<TurkerTunali> selamlar
<TurkerTunali> hibernate seçeneği gelmiyor bende
<TurkerTunali> sudo pm-hibernate
<TurkerTunali> hiçbirşey yapmıyor
<TurkerTunali> ne denememi önerirsiniz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-04
<okay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-05
<Kartagis> merhaba
<Kartagis> uyanık olan?
<turgay> Kartagis:  ?
<Kartagis> turgay: bir uygulama vardı. bir görsel ve bir dizin gösteriyorsun, o dizindeki görselleri kullanıp ilk gösterdiğin görseli oluşturuyor. uygulamanın adını hatırlıyor musun?
<turgay> resimlerden resim oluşturma mı ?
<turgay> Kartagis: ?
<Kartagis> turgay: evet, kolaj gibi
<Kartagis> ama tam kolaj değil
<turgay> shape  collage ?
<Kartagis> o ne bilmiyorum, bakmam lazım; bir dakika
<Kartagis> http://www.shapecollage.com/collages/collage-cat-thumb.jpg bunun gibi
<turgay> seçenekleri var onun işini görmüyor mu ?
<Kartagis> turgay: yok bu bir binary idi
<Kartagis> bahsettiğim
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> kimse yokmu
<firehawk> ?
<Kartagis> var
<Kartagis> heh
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> selam firehawk
<firehawk> arkadaşlar ben dual boot windows 8 ubuntu kullanmak istiyorum ama 2 gündür bir türlü beceremiyorum
<firehawk> nasıl yapsam bilemedim
<firehawk> universal usb boot loader
<firehawk> olsun one bootin olsun yaptım secure boot
<firehawk> hızlı başlat devre dışı
<Kartagis> o konuda hiç bilgim yok, hiç denemedim
<Kartagis> ama UEFI kullanman gerek diye duymuştum
<Kartagis> o neyse
<firehawk> uefi bioslar geldi geleli sinirlerim bozuldu
<firehawk_> slm arkadaşlar dual boot windows 8 ubuntu kullanmak istiyorum ama beceremiyorum yardımlarınıza ihtiyacım var
<turgay> http://littleprinter.com/  şuna benzer bir yazıcı bilen gören var mı ?
<firehawk_> çok güzelmiş ama ben hiç görmeidm
<Kartagis> ben biraz önce gördüm
<turgay> termal
<turgay> 600 lira çok pahalı
<turgay> ama ürün çok iyi planlanmış
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar windows 8 ubuntu dual boot kullanmak istiyorum bilgisi olan var mı?
<firehawk> efi yaptım olmadı legacy yaptım olmadı ne yapsam bilemedim
<firehawk> ?
<gulle> linuxde bios guncellemesı nasıl olur acaba
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> müsaitseniz sizlere bir sorum olacaktı
<firehawk> ben windows 8 ön yüklü bilgisayara ubuntuyla dual boot kurmak istedim
<firehawk> ama bir türlü beceremiyorum
<firehawk> yardımlarınıza ihtiyacım var
<firehawk> şu an legacy mode'dan cdu'den linux mint kullanıyorum
<firehawk> lütfen yardım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-06
<heartsmagic> iyi akşamlar
<Blaguvest> slm heartsmagic
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler arkadaşlar görüşmek üzere
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-09-07
<Kartagis> evdeki bilgisayarıma mint kurdum
<hwpplayer1> Güle güle kullan Kartagis ne masaüstü ortamı ile kurdun
<hwpplayer1> bende Linux Mint 17 Qiana KDE var
<hwpplayer1> istersen bunu daha sonra konuşalım çünkü uyumam lazım :)
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler kendinize iyi bakın iyi geceler arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-01
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> yine Kartagis var ya kanalda
<Kartagis> olmaya mıydım?
<fnoyanisi> yok
<fnoyanisi> sen de olmasan zaten kanalda ses yok
<fnoyanisi> baska kanallar kiraathane gibi masaallah
<fnoyanisi> millet vir vi konusuyo
<cjchkg> slm
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
<acemi-linuxos> iyi akşamlar herkese
<acemi-linuxos> ben bu linuxu yerim diyen varmı aranızda
<acemi-linuxos> ?
<acemi-linuxos> bir sorunum var ve 1 aydır çözümünü bulamadım
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-02
<irctc559> ayakta olan varmı
<irctc559> 5 saattir bir sorunu çözemedim
<irctc559> valla sıyıracam
<irctc559> birazdan kasayı pencereden atacam
<irctc559> kimse yok herhalde gene
<ubuntu331> la kimse yokmu :D
<erdal> selam arkadaşlar
<erdal> nasılsınız
<erdal> bu oda neden bu kadar boş :(ü
<Kartagis> selam erdal
<Kartagis> biz Türkler bilgi paylaşmayı sevmediğimizdendir
<erdal> olabilir
<erdal> ekran kartı sorunum var
<erdal> 1 aydır çözemedim
<erdal> :D
<erdal> soğudum linuxtan yeminlen :D
<Kartagis> nedir kart? nvidia mı?
<kyellow> test
<kyellow> ping 31.210.53.117
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-04
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis ten baska kimse var mi?
<heartsmagic> iyi aksamlar
<Kartagis> merhaba heartsmagic
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-05
<xd3sssvk> herkese merhaba
<xd3sssvk> daha önce ktest.pl ile çekirdek derleme tecrübesi olan var mý?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-09-06
<fsociety00[dat]_> selam arkadaslar
<fsociety00[dat]_> bir konuda yardiminiza ihtiyacým var
<fsociety00[dat]_> fsociety00[dat] rumuzunu kayýt ettim kendime
<fsociety00[dat]_> fakat fsociety00[dat]_ olarak DA varim kayitsiz olarak
<fsociety00[dat]_> simdi fsociety00[dat]_ i aradan kaldirip fsociety00[dat] seklinde nasil giris yapabilirim?
<fsociety00[dat]_> simdi fsociety00[dat]_ i aradan kaldirip fsociety00[dat] seklinde nasil giris yapabilirim?
<fsociety00[dat]_> simdi fsociety00[dat]_ i aradan kaldirip fsociety00[dat] seklinde nasil giris yapabilirim?
<fsociety00[dat]_> bu arada Türkçe karakterlerde sorun var mý?
<fsociety00[dat]> en azýnda Türkçe karakterler hakkýnda biri bir þey söyleseydi :)
<fsociety00[dat]> nerede o eski irc sohbetleri :)
<fsociety00[dat]> kolay gelsin gençler...
<fsociety00[dat]> her þey için teþekkürler :)
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-05
<mendisare> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-06
<vehpi> merhaba, usb baglantılı rfid readerı bagladıktan sonra lsusb ve udevadm monitor ile bulabiliyorum and bunu /dev/tty tipine cevirmem lazım nasıl yapabilirim?
<vehpi> lsusb cıktısında -- Bus 002 Device 025: ID ffff:0035
<vehpi> udevadm monitor cıktısında -- KERNEL[9015.803838] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2 (usb)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.805560] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0 (usb)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.809241] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019 (hid)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.809716] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/input/input36 (input)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.864526] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/input/input36/event6 (input)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.864974] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/hidraw/hidraw2 (hidraw)
<vehpi> KERNEL[9015.865922] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1 (usb)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.893782] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2 (usb)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.896977] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0 (usb)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.897611] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1 (usb)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.900919] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019 (hid)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.904413] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/hidraw/hidraw2 (hidraw)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.906575] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/input/input36 (input)
<vehpi> UDEV  [9015.912425] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:FFFF:0035.0019/input/input36/event6 (input)
<Mr_> Selam
<Mr_> Yardıma ihtiyacım var
<Mr_> Kimse var mı?
<Mr_> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-08
<hwpplayer1> selam millet
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-09
<N1__> iyi geceler herkese
<N1__> açık olan var mı
<N1__> yardıma ihtiyacım var
<N1__> kimse açık dii mi ya
<N1__> iyi geceler
<N1__> irc konusunda yeniyim tam olarak nasıl kullanabilirim, yani admin nasıl olunur, dosya nasıl atılır. irc istemcisi olarak irssi kullanıyorum. Nasıl kullanabilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-10
<mbwe> hi everybody i don't speak turkish, but i have a question i have a sentence in turkish and i was wondering what its saying
<MrAnderson> Selam
<mbwe> Selam MrAnderson
<MrAnderson> Macbook Pro mid-2012 model kullanıyorum ve C Programlama ile ilgileniyorum, ancak son dönemde Mac'te programlama ile ilgili istediğin verimi alamıyorum
<MrAnderson> Linux hiç kullanmadım
<MrAnderson> Sizce hardware olarak Mac software olarak Linux kullanmam bir sorun yaratır mı?
<MrAnderson> Yardımcı olacak biri var mı acaba?
<dx486> hi mbwe , I can help you
<MrAnderson> Hey, dx486, can you help me please?
<MrAnderson> First of all, do you which one do you prefer to continue this conversation English or Turkish?
<dx486> MrAnderson, bir Linux live iso ile kurulum yapmadan denemenizi tavsiye ederim
<MrAnderson> Tamam, teşekkür ederim. Ancak biraz acemiyim bu konuda, onun için şöyle bir acemi sorusu sorayım. Linux live iso kurulumunu yaptığımda ayrı bir pencerede mi Linux'u çalıştıracak? Parallels vs. kullanıyormuş gibi?
<dx486> live iso ile boot edecek bilgisayar ve sadece linux çalışacak
<dx486> http://askubuntu.com/questions/86/how-do-i-create-an-ubuntu-live-usb-using-a-mac#12049
<f0und> Title: How do I create an Ubuntu live USB using a Mac? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MrAnderson> Teşekkür ederim, iyi günler
<dx486> rica ederim, takılırsanız sorun yine
<dx486> iyi günler
#ubuntu-tr 2017-09-05
<dontknow> merhaba
<thiras> merhaba
<dontknow> thiras, ne haber
#ubuntu-tr 2017-09-06
<hakan_> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2018-09-09
<MaDoMi> merhaba
<MaDoMi> ismimde ip adresim gözüküyor bunu nasıl değiştirebilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-09-06
<kaira> Selamın aleyküm
